# Why you can't send women to the hardware store



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A hardware store story...

Charlie was fixing a door and found that he needed a new hinge, so he sent his wife Mary to the hardware store. While there, Mary saw a beautiful bathroom faucet while she was waiting for Walt, the manager, to finish waiting on a customer.

When Walt was finished, Mary asked, Walt, 'How much for this faucet?'

Walt replied, 'That's pewter and it costs $300.'

'My goodness', Mary exclaimed, 'that sure is a lot'.

Then she proceeded to describe the hinge she wanted and Walt went to the back room to find it.

From the back room, Walt yelled, 'Mary, you wanna screw for that hinge?'

Mary shouted back, 'No, but I will for the faucet.'

,,,and that is why you can't send a woman to the hardware store.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

good one:lol::lol:


----------

